# This is us



## Rick woods

My name is Ricky I am 45 my wife is Paula she is 55. We have been married 20 years. And have a domestic discipline relationship. I spank her for punishment only I only use belt or paddle to discipline her. When I do it’s always on her bare ass and she has to count her licks

*Moderator message:- Mrs Woods you are in an abusive relationship.*

Please use these resources




__





Domestic Violence







www.justice.gov













Resources for Supporting Survivors of Domestic Violence


Help is out there. Use this list to find information about seeking professional help, finding housing, legal assistance, and free or low-cost resources.




www.onlinemswprograms.com










Resources by state on violence against women | Office on Women's Health







www.womenshealth.gov





Good luck.

And Rick? You are banned.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Wtf?
First post on a marriage forum?

What brings you here, how can TAM help?


----------



## BeyondRepair007

Rick woods said:


> My name is Ricky I am 45 my wife is Paula she is 55. We have been married 20 years. And have a domestic discipline relationship. I spank her for punishment only I only use belt or paddle to discipline her. When I do it’s always on her bare ass and she has to count her licks


well… ummm. Yay! I guess? Thank you for letting us know. Whatever trips your trigger!
Welcome to TAM!


----------



## sokillme

Haha, the internet is great. If you had told me at 20 I would read that I would have laughed. Imagine the grand kids finding this! 

What a time to be alive.


----------



## sokillme

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Wtf?
> First post on a marriage forum?
> 
> What brings you here, how can TAM help?










*?????*


----------



## TexasMom1216

Rick woods said:


> My name is Ricky I am 45 my wife is Paula she is 55. We have been married 20 years. And have a domestic discipline relationship. I spank her for punishment only I only use belt or paddle to discipline her. When I do it’s always on her bare ass and she has to count her licks
> View attachment 85745


So you’re an abuser.


----------



## *Deidre*

First post is strong. Lol

Is this some type of role playing idea?


----------



## MattMatt

*Moderator message *Rick Woods is banned. Spousal abuse is wrong.


----------



## MattMatt

TexasMom1216 said:


> So you’re an abuser.


And an abuser who has been banned. I dislike abusive spouses.


----------



## TexasMom1216

MattMatt said:


> And an abuser who has been banned. I dislike abusive spouses.


Thank you. I appreciate it very much. That kind of thing is upsetting. 🙏🏼🙏🏼


----------



## red oak

What did I miss?
I assume some of post wasn’t proper and is missing since some of those relationships are a consensual extension of a milder bdsm marriage. 
I’m Just saying. 
Don’t chew me out.


----------



## RandomDude

Was wondering why an introductory thread got such traction

I came for a looksie and WTF


----------



## Diana7

red oak said:


> What did I miss?
> I assume some of post wasn’t proper and is missing since some of those relationships are a consensual extension of a milder bdsm marriage.
> I’m Just saying.
> Don’t chew me out.


He beats his wife with a belt or paddle. He is a wife beater.


----------



## Numb26

That's gotta be some kind of record


----------



## red oak

Diana7 said:


> He beats his wife with a belt or paddle. He is a wife beater.


So it wasn’t a consensual DD or TiH marriage.


----------



## Numb26

red oak said:


> So it wasn’t a consensual DD or TiH marriage.


I was thinking it was a BDSM or a spanking fetish thing


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Numb26 said:


> I was thinking it was a BDSM or a spanking fetish thing


It was just too funny as a hello post.🤣🤣


----------



## Numb26

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> It was just too funny as a hello post.🤣🤣


It was a TMI post


----------



## MattMatt

red oak said:


> What did I miss?
> I assume some of post wasn’t proper and is missing since some of those relationships are a consensual extension of a milder bdsm marriage.
> I’m Just saying.
> Don’t chew me out.


*He boasted about giving his wife punishment beatings. *


----------

